# Fish keep dissapearing!!



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new here and was lookin thru the forums, saw this and figured u guys may know. So far in my 55 I've lost my flower shrimp, an angelfish, and several neons. Check out my description and lemme know if anyone could have eaten them or if u know why they keep vanishing. Thanks


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

description? Where is that?
I have had no luck with angelfish, they tend to pick on, and are aggressive to smaller species. Sometimes eat them. Like other cichlids, they do better with other breeds that they are housed with. The shrimp might have jumped out, is your tank cover secure? How did you lose them? did they die? or just disappear?


----------



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

Hi sorry for the late reply, phone died. Lol. And idk the description was in the profile fill out thing, New to the site so I figured it'd be easy to find or somethin lol. The angelfish are still very small so it wouldn't be them, I have goldfish, angels, a cichlid baby just so he can grow before going into the cichlid tank, guppies, minnows, a pleco, swordtails, a platy, and a few unknown tetras I got from a friend. The tank top is well secured and the only opening is by the filter and above the heater. I checked the filter, behind the tank, all over my floor, so unless my cat ate them they didn't escape. I checked all over the tank and even uprooted my plants and checked under my shelters, nothing. Water levels are good and they have good food so I doubt if they are all dyeing...idk what's goin on


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Hmmm even more perplexing. You have all those fish in one tank? tropicals and goldfish? and they just disappeared? I really have no idea. Unless one of your fish is eating them, I have no clue. sorry. Can your cat sit on the lid and scoop them out?


----------



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

Ya its a 55 and I know its a tad overstocked but I'm waiting to buy another tank, my son broke my 40 gallon which is why everyone is in my 55...and my cat can't get them he's handicapped so he can't get up there. They are literally just disappearing, I have no idea why or where to. I checked the filter for bodies, checked my plants, checked everything and haven't found anything. I'm super confused about it :S


----------



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

Hey so good news and bad news. My angelfish was super burried into a plant but dead and the flower shrimp was in the same place but has changed his colors to blend into the grass...sorry to waste time lol


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

np, I was confused too... knew they couldn't just vanish.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

how bigs the cichlid? mayeb hes eating the neans? my oscar is particulary fond of guppies and neons.....


----------



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

The cichlid is only a Jellybean who is about 2 inches long lol...he is a tad too little I think, but he's back with the bigger Jellybeans now anyway.


----------

